# هل سمعت عن سيارة تسير بالهواء



## ابو حسن (12 أكتوبر 2004)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل سمعت عن سيارة تسير بالهواء???

أولاً لماذا يفكر العلماء في بدائل للوقود السائل

السبب الحقيقي هو تقليل تلوث الهواء بعوادم السيارات لذلك 
تجد مشاريع مثل 
1- السيارة الكهربائية
2- السيارة المهجنة (Hybrid Vehicle)
3- سيارة تعمل بالهواء المضغوط (Air Powered Car)

الفكرة الاساسية لهذه السيارة تشبه نظرية عمل السيارة المهجنة 
(سيارة تعمل بمحركين أحدهما محرك إحتراق داخلي و الاخر محرك كهربي)
لكن الفرق بين هذه السيارة والسيارة المهجنة هو أنه بدلاً من المحرك 
الكهربي يستخدم خزان يحتوي علي هواء مضغوط تحت ضغط قدره
296.08 بار
يقوم باداء وظيفة شوط الإنفجار (Power Stroke)
في نفس محرك االإحتراق الداخلي حيث يتم حقن الهواء المضغوط بواسطة
حاقن (Injector) في غرفة الأحتراق ولان هذا الهواء مضغوط عند ضغط عالي
296.08 بار
فإنه يدفع المكبس ليتحرك لأسفل بقوة هي حاصل قسمة الضغط علي مساحة سطح
المكبس مسبباً إدارة عمود المرفق ومن ثم تحريك السيارة
يستخدم لهذه النوعية من السيارات خزان هواء مضغوط مصنع من الكربون
أو الألياف الزجاجية يستطيع إستيعاب حوالي 300 لتر من الهواء المضغوط
تسمح هذه الكمية للسيارة بالسير مسافة 200 كيلو متر بسرعة قصوي قدرها
96.5 كيلو متر في الساعة ويستغرق شحن خزان الهواء 4 ساعات بإستخدام
مضخة هواء تعمل علي كهرباء المنزل العادية أو يمكن إختزال تلك الفترة الزمنية إلي 3 دقائق باستخدام مضخات عالية الضغط (توجد في محطات الشحن)
عملية التبديل بين إستخدام الوقود السائل و الهواء المضغوط تتم أوتوماتيكياً معتمدةً علي سرعة السيارة 
تحت ال 60 كيلومتر في الساعه يستخدم الهواء المضغوط
فوق ال 60 كيلومتر في الساعه يستخدم الوقود السائل
وواضح السبب في ذلك
تحت ال 60 كيلومترفي الساعه تكون داخل المدينة (مطلوب أقل تلويث ممكن للهواء) 
فوق ال 60 كيلومتر في الساعه (الطرق السريعة لا يهم زيادة تلوث الهواء بها) حيث أنها طرق مفتوحة (زراعي أو صحراوي)

التصنيفات الأساسية للسيارات من وجهة نظر مصدر القدرة هي
1- سيارة تعمل بمحرك أحتراق داخلي(Internal Combustion Engine)
2- السيارة الكهربائية (Electric Vehicles)
3-السيارة المهجنة (Hybrid Vehicle)
وعلي ذلك تندرج السيارات التي تعمل بالخلايا الشمسية والتي تعمل بخلايا 
الوقود والتي تعمل بالمكثفات عالية الجهد تحت التصنيف الثاني 
حيث ان الطاقة في شكلها الأخير عبارة عن كهرباء تدير محرك كهربي مع الإختلاف في طريقة توليد الكهرباء 
سأنقل لكم هنا التكنولوجيا المتبعة في توليد الكهرباء بإستخدم خلايا اوقود ......

تعمل خلايا الوقود بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من تفاعل الهيدروجين مع الأوكسيجين. وبينما تحصل خلية الوقود على الأوكسيجين من الهواء الطبيعي، تختلف التقنيات عند مصدر الهيدروجين الذي سيخزن في السيارة، قبل تفاعله من الأوكسيجين لتوليد الطاقة. فأهم إيجابيات الهيدروجين توافره في كميات غير محدودة (خلافاً للنفط)، إذ يمكن إستخراجه من الماء أو الغاز الطبيعي أو البنزين أو من مشتقات الصناعات الكيماوية وغيرها.
يمكن طبعاً تخزين الهيدروجين صافياً في السيارة (أو الباص مثلاً)، في صيغة سائلة أو غازية، مثلما يمكن إستخدام وقود آخر يتضمن الهيدروجين في تركيبته، فيلعب دور وسيط يُسحب منه الهيدروجين في عملية تحويل تتم في السيارة، قبل إرسال هذا الهيدروجين للتفاعل مع الأوكسيجين. 

أي وقود وسيط؟ الخيارات كثيرة، منها الميثانول والغاز الطبيعي وحتى الماء أو البنزين. لكن الأسئلة الأساسية المطروحة، بعد الكلفة طبعاً، هي التالية: أي وقود أسهل تخزيناً في السيارة؟ أي منها أقل تطلباً للتغييرات في شبكات توزيع الوقود الحالية؟ أي منها يغني أو لا يغني عن النفط كمصدر لطاقة تشغيل السيارات؟


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (12 أكتوبر 2004)

*أهلاً اخي ابو حسن*

عليكم السلام اخي ابو حسن ...

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المهم.

إسمح لي بالاضافة فيما يتعلق بموضوع الطاقة الهيدروجينية الذي ذكرت لأهميته:

موضوع الخلايا و الطاقة الهيدروجينية من أكثر المواضيع التي يتم مناقشتها حالياً في مجال الطاقة المستقبلية, حيث انه يمثل البديل الأمثل لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي, لكن يوجد مشكلتين اساسيتين لهذا النوع , المشكلة الأولى تتمثل في اسباب اقتصادية و سياسية عالمية التي قد لا تشجع في ايجاد بديل للوقود الحالي لارتباطه باقتصاد العديد من الدول و الشركات العالمية. السبب الثاني هو ان استخلاص الهيدروجين هي عملية مكلفة اكثر من الوقود الحالي.

في الواقع هناك طريقتان لاستخلاص الهيدروجين حالياً إما عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي للماء, أو عن طريق استخلاصه من الجازولين نفسه (البنزين) بواسطة اجهزة خاصة تسمى reformers .

و الظاهر ان التوجه سوف يكون مبدئياً الى الطريقة الثانية و بهذا يتم التخلص من مشكلة تلوث الهواء عالأقل, و السبب في التوجه الى استخراج الهيدروجين من الجازولين وليس الماء هو وجود محطات الطاقة و البنزين في كل مكان, اما اذا أردت استخلاصه من الماء نفسه فهذا يتطلب التطوير على جميع محطات الطاقة القديمة التي تعمل اولاً على توليد الكهرباء من مصدر طاقة اخر (كالغاز الطبيعي) و من ثم تحليل الماء كهربائياً و و ايضا تحويل جميع محطات البنزين القديمة الى محطات هيدروجين و هذه عملية مكلفة جدا و ما زلنا في الواقع نستخدم مصدر طاقة اخر ملوث للبيئة.

وهكذا يمكن اللجوء لاستخراج الهيدروجين من الجازولين مبدئيا لحين ما يتم توفير مصدر طاقة آخر نظيف يعمل على توفير الكهرباء اللازمة لعملية التحليل الكهربائي (ربما الطاقة النووية) اللازمة لاستخراج الهيدروجين من الماء.

تحياتي,
بلال


----------



## جاسر (12 أكتوبر 2004)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة موضوع جميل ومثير وممتع .. وأعتقد سبق أن كتب أحد الإخوة عن هذا 
أو في شيء قريب منه 

سلمت أخي أبو حسن وجزاك الله خير أفدتنا لا عدمنا مثل هذا التواصل ..

ا
ا

والشكر موصول للأخ: بلال على الرد الذي أضاف وأفاد كذلك ..

جداً مسرور بهذا المتصفح

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (24 أكتوبر 2004)

الموضوع منقول حرفياً من الموضوع الذي قمت بكتابته في منتدي الفيزيائيين العرب تحت نفس العنوان
الإقتباس إذا لم يشر الي المصدر يسمي ............
هذه أحد مشاكلنا معشر العرب


----------



## محمد عيدان (23 أكتوبر 2006)

يقوم باداء وظيفة شوط الإنفجار (Power Stroke)
في نفس محرك االإحتراق الداخلي حيث يتم حقن الهواء المضغوط بواسطة
حاقن (Injector) في غرفة الأحتراق ولان هذا الهواء مضغوط عند ضغط عالي
296.08 بار
فإنه يدفع المكبس ليتحرك لأسفل بقوة هي حاصل قسمة الضغط علي مساحة سطح
المكبس مسبباً إدارة عمود المرفق ومن ثم تحريك السيارة

ممكن نبدل هذا الجزء بلمفات كهرومغناطيسية بدل وجود غرفة احتراق لتوليد الحركة نضع ملف مغناطيسي بكل جهة و نولد الطاقة الحركية من عملية التنافر الحاصلة بين الملفات الكهرومغناطيسية 
بس من وين انجيب الكهرباء


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر والله يوفقك


----------

